# G-Shock Strap Adapters



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I've decided I want to get another G-Shock and put it on a double fabric / velcro strap.

There seem to be two styles of adapters out there - DW5600 and G2300.

Anyone tried either of these?

Which G-Shock did you manage to fit them to?

Thanks!

Rich.

:cheers:

Some examples - a G2300 on what looks like original Casio end pieces:










A DW5600 on what looks like Maratac / Countycomm end pieces?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

PM Om Nom Nom watches, i recall he made his own strap adapters to fit on one of his g's


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried these out last week. Took an old DW-004 and tried a bit of 'Stealth' modding. Cleaned it up, changed the module to a negative display, Micro meshed the 'G' off the button and stuck on the strap adapters. I belive these are the version that fit's the 16mm lug width and should fit most G-Shocks with that size lugs.














































It is pictured on a 22mm NATO but it looks better on a 24mm. The only 24mm NATO i have is grey so i need to get a 24mm with PVD fittings and all will be well.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent work mate! :thumbsup:

Are they the eBay / WestCoastTime adapters?


----------

